#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Slip-n'-Slide & then glide!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

*Slip-n'-Slide & then glide!*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Slip-n'-Slide & then glide!* (0 min 54 sec)
Uploaded on 29th December 2010 at 02:59 PM by Aditya
General Media - YouTube

June 2006
Colombia

Tradewinds International Airlines' Boeing 747-200F, a cargo flight, suffers an engine failure during takeoff.  Ask any pilot: takeoff could be one of the best or worst times to lose an engine, depending on your position relative the runway from which you've taken off.  Luckily for this 747, the failure occurred before the rotation (when the nose is lifted up), so the takeoff was aborted.  Unfortunately, the runway was just a tad wet, causing the plane to basically slide off the end of the runway.

*Tags:* 747, accident, aircraft, airplane, boeing, commercial, crash, takeoff

*Slip-n'-Slide & then glide!*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - Mr Bean en el dentista Media Library - Amazing Accidents Media Library - The most stupid man in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions Media Library - Best Football Stunts Ever

----------

